# Checking memory type



## balanga (Oct 23, 2019)

Is there a command I can run to determine the type of memory that isinstalled on the system?

HDT does a pretty good job.

I'm  hoping to add some memory to a system and want to be sure I get the right type.


----------



## yuripv (Oct 23, 2019)

Try sysutils/dmidecode:

```
...
Handle 0x0024, DMI type 17, 34 bytes
Memory Device
        Array Handle: 0x0020
        Error Information Handle: Not Provided
        Total Width: 72 bits
        Data Width: 64 bits
        Size: 8192 MB
        Form Factor: DIMM
        Set: None
        Locator: PROC 1 DIMM 2D
        Bank Locator: BANK1
        Type: DDR3
        Type Detail: Synchronous
        Speed: 1333 MT/s
        Manufacturer: Kingston
        Serial Number: D9E40E59
        Asset Tag: AssetTagNum1
        Part Number: 9965516-001.B00LF
        Rank: Unknown
        Configured Memory Speed: 1066 MT/s
...
```


----------



## toorski (Oct 23, 2019)

You can try "dmidecode". It will tell you all about your RAM, among many other things.

`pkg install dmidecode`

Here's info about my RAM provided by dmidecode"

```
Handle 0x1101, DMI type 17, 27 bytes
Memory Device
        Array Handle: 0x1000
        Error Information Handle: No Error
        Total Width: 72 bits
        Data Width: 64 bits
        Size: 4096 MB
        Form Factor: DIMM
        Set: None
        Locator: DIMM 2         
        Bank Locator: Not Specified
        Type: DDR3
        Type Detail: Registered (Buffered)
        Speed: 1333 MT/s
        Manufacturer: 80AD04B380AD   
        Serial Number: 2B87E189
        Asset Tag: 01110811
        Part Number: HMT151R7TFR4C-H9
```


----------



## toorski (Oct 23, 2019)

yuripv
I'm slower, b'cause I'm older
He'll get the msg, either/or - heh


----------



## balanga (Oct 23, 2019)

Here's what I got - a bit overwhelming.... I guess I need to run it with some parameters...

```
# dmidecode 3.2
Scanning /dev/mem for entry point.
SMBIOS 2.6 present.
101 structures occupying 3655 bytes.
Table at 0x000EC620.

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 24 bytes
BIOS Information
    Vendor: LENOVO
    Version: 9HKT53AUS
    Release Date: 07/18/2012
    Address: 0xF0000
    Runtime Size: 64 kB
    ROM Size: 2560 kB
    Characteristics:
        PCI is supported
        BIOS is upgradeable
        BIOS shadowing is allowed
        Boot from CD is supported
        Selectable boot is supported
        BIOS ROM is socketed
        EDD is supported
        5.25"/1.2 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
        3.5"/720 kB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
        3.5"/2.88 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
        Print screen service is supported (int 5h)
        8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)
        Serial services are supported (int 14h)
        Printer services are supported (int 17h)
        ACPI is supported
        USB legacy is supported
        BIOS boot specification is supported
        Targeted content distribution is supported
    BIOS Revision: 0.53

Handle 0x0001, DMI type 1, 27 bytes
System Information
    Manufacturer: LENOVO
    Product Name: 7516AC3
    Version: ThinkCentre M91
    Serial Number: S4LTVP5
    UUID: ef828d24-0485-11e2-a049-b9bdee662b00
    Wake-up Type: Power Switch
    SKU Number: To be filled by O.E.M.
    Family: To be filled by O.E.M.

Handle 0x0002, DMI type 2, 15 bytes
Base Board Information
    Manufacturer: LENOVO
    Product Name:                       
    Version:                       
    Serial Number: INVALID             
    Asset Tag:                       
    Features:
        Board is a hosting board
        Board is replaceable
    Location In Chassis: To be filled by O.E.M.
    Chassis Handle: 0x0003
    Type: Motherboard
    Contained Object Handles: 0

Handle 0x0003, DMI type 3, 21 bytes
Chassis Information
    Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Type: Desktop
    Lock: Not Present
    Version: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Serial Number: S4LTVP5
    Asset Tag:  
    Boot-up State: Safe
    Power Supply State: Safe
    Thermal State: Safe
    Security Status: None
    OEM Information: 0x00000000
    Height: Unspecified
    Number Of Power Cords: 1
    Contained Elements: 0

Handle 0x0004, DMI type 4, 42 bytes
Processor Information
    Socket Designation: CPU 1
    Type: Central Processor
    Family: Other
    Manufacturer: Intel            
    ID: A7 06 02 00 FF FB EB BF
    Signature: Type 0, Family 6, Model 42, Stepping 7
    Flags:
        FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)
        VME (Virtual mode extension)
        DE (Debugging extension)
        PSE (Page size extension)
        TSC (Time stamp counter)
        MSR (Model specific registers)
        PAE (Physical address extension)
        MCE (Machine check exception)
        CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)
        APIC (On-chip APIC hardware supported)
        SEP (Fast system call)
        MTRR (Memory type range registers)
        PGE (Page global enable)
        MCA (Machine check architecture)
        CMOV (Conditional move instruction supported)
        PAT (Page attribute table)
        PSE-36 (36-bit page size extension)
        CLFSH (CLFLUSH instruction supported)
        DS (Debug store)
        ACPI (ACPI supported)
        MMX (MMX technology supported)
        FXSR (FXSAVE and FXSTOR instructions supported)
        SSE (Streaming SIMD extensions)
        SSE2 (Streaming SIMD extensions 2)
        SS (Self-snoop)
        HTT (Multi-threading)
        TM (Thermal monitor supported)
        PBE (Pending break enabled)
    Version: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G630 @ 2.70GHz         
    Voltage: 0.0 V
    External Clock: 100 MHz
    Max Speed: 4000 MHz
    Current Speed: 2700 MHz
    Status: Populated, Enabled
    Upgrade: Other
    L1 Cache Handle: 0x0005
    L2 Cache Handle: 0x0006
    L3 Cache Handle: 0x0007
    Serial Number: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Asset Tag: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Part Number: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Core Count: 2
    Core Enabled: 1
    Characteristics:
        64-bit capable
....
[B]MUCH SNIPPED[/B]
....

Handle 0x001D, DMI type 19, 15 bytes
Memory Array Mapped Address
    Starting Address: 0x00000000000
    Ending Address: 0x0017FFFFFFF
    Range Size: 6 GB
    Physical Array Handle: 0x001B
    Partition Width: 1

Handle 0x001F, DMI type 18, 23 bytes
32-bit Memory Error Information
    Type: OK
    Granularity: Unknown
    Operation: Unknown
    Vendor Syndrome: Unknown
    Memory Array Address: Unknown
    Device Address: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown

Handle 0x0020, DMI type 126, 19 bytes
Inactive

Handle 0x0021, DMI type 17, 28 bytes
Memory Device
    Array Handle: 0x001B
    Error Information Handle: No Error
    Total Width: 64 bits
    Data Width: 64 bits
    Size: 4096 MB
    Form Factor: DIMM
    Set: None
    Locator: A1_DIMM1
    Bank Locator: A1_BANK1
    Type: DDR3
    Type Detail: Synchronous
    Speed: 1066 MT/s
    Manufacturer: Hyundai         
    Serial Number: 0D757918  
    Asset Tag: A1_AssetTagNum1
    Part Number: HMT351S6CFR8C-H9  
    Rank: 2

Handle 0x0022, DMI type 18, 23 bytes
32-bit Memory Error Information
    Type: OK
    Granularity: Unknown
    Operation: Unknown
    Vendor Syndrome: Unknown
    Memory Array Address: Unknown
    Device Address: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown

Handle 0x0023, DMI type 20, 19 bytes
Memory Device Mapped Address
    Starting Address: 0x00000000000
    Ending Address: 0x000FFFFFFFF
    Range Size: 4 GB
    Physical Device Handle: 0x0021
    Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x001D
    Partition Row Position: 1
    Interleave Position: 1
    Interleaved Data Depth: 1

Handle 0x0025, DMI type 18, 23 bytes
32-bit Memory Error Information
    Type: OK
    Granularity: Unknown
    Operation: Unknown
    Vendor Syndrome: Unknown
    Memory Array Address: Unknown
    Device Address: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown

Handle 0x0026, DMI type 126, 19 bytes
Inactive

Handle 0x0027, DMI type 17, 28 bytes
Memory Device
    Array Handle: 0x001B
    Error Information Handle: No Error
    Total Width: 64 bits
    Data Width: 64 bits
    Size: 2048 MB
    Form Factor: DIMM
    Set: None
    Locator: A1_DIMM3
    Bank Locator: A1_BANK3
    Type: DDR3
    Type Detail: Synchronous
    Speed: 1066 MT/s
    Manufacturer: Undefined       
    Serial Number: 14E2064C  
    Asset Tag: A1_AssetTagNum3
    Part Number: RMT3010EC58E8F1333
    Rank: 1

Handle 0x0028, DMI type 18, 23 bytes
32-bit Memory Error Information
    Type: OK
    Granularity: Unknown
    Operation: Unknown
    Vendor Syndrome: Unknown
    Memory Array Address: Unknown
    Device Address: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown

Handle 0x0029, DMI type 20, 19 bytes
Memory Device Mapped Address
    Starting Address: 0x00100000000
    Ending Address: 0x0017FFFFFFF
    Range Size: 2 GB
    Physical Device Handle: 0x0027
    Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x001D
    Partition Row Position: 1
    Interleave Position: 1
    Interleaved Data Depth: 1

Handle 0x002A, DMI type 24, 5 bytes
Hardware Security
    Power-On Password Status: Disabled
    Keyboard Password Status: Enabled
    Administrator Password Status: Disabled
    Front Panel Reset Status: Not Implemented

Handle 0x002B, DMI type 32, 20 bytes
System Boot Information
    Status: No errors detected

Handle 0x002C, DMI type 34, 11 bytes
Management Device
    Description: LM78-1
    Type: LM78
    Address: 0x00000000
    Address Type: I/O Port

Handle 0x002D, DMI type 26, 22 bytes
Voltage Probe
    Description: LM78A
    Location: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Maximum Value: Unknown
    Minimum Value: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown
    Tolerance: Unknown
    Accuracy: Unknown
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Value: Unknown

Handle 0x002E, DMI type 36, 16 bytes
Management Device Threshold Data
    Lower Non-critical Threshold: 1
    Upper Non-critical Threshold: 2
    Lower Critical Threshold: 3
    Upper Critical Threshold: 4
    Lower Non-recoverable Threshold: 5
    Upper Non-recoverable Threshold: 6

Handle 0x002F, DMI type 35, 11 bytes
Management Device Component
    Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Management Device Handle: 0x002C
    Component Handle: 0x002C
    Threshold Handle: 0x002D

Handle 0x0030, DMI type 28, 22 bytes
Temperature Probe
    Description: LM78A
    Location: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Maximum Value: Unknown
    Minimum Value: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown
    Tolerance: Unknown
    Accuracy: Unknown
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Value: Unknown

Handle 0x0031, DMI type 36, 16 bytes
Management Device Threshold Data
    Lower Non-critical Threshold: 1
    Upper Non-critical Threshold: 2
    Lower Critical Threshold: 3
    Upper Critical Threshold: 4
    Lower Non-recoverable Threshold: 5
    Upper Non-recoverable Threshold: 6

Handle 0x0032, DMI type 35, 11 bytes
Management Device Component
    Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Management Device Handle: 0x002C
    Component Handle: 0x002F
    Threshold Handle: 0x0030

Handle 0x0033, DMI type 27, 14 bytes
Cooling Device
    Temperature Probe Handle: 0x0030
    Type: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Cooling Unit Group: 1
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Speed: Unknown Or Non-rotating

Handle 0x0034, DMI type 36, 16 bytes
Management Device Threshold Data
    Lower Non-critical Threshold: 1
    Upper Non-critical Threshold: 2
    Lower Critical Threshold: 3
    Upper Critical Threshold: 4
    Lower Non-recoverable Threshold: 5
    Upper Non-recoverable Threshold: 6

Handle 0x0035, DMI type 35, 11 bytes
Management Device Component
    Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Management Device Handle: 0x002C
    Component Handle: 0x0032
    Threshold Handle: 0x0033

Handle 0x0036, DMI type 27, 14 bytes
Cooling Device
    Temperature Probe Handle: 0x0030
    Type: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Cooling Unit Group: 1
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Speed: Unknown Or Non-rotating

Handle 0x0037, DMI type 36, 16 bytes
Management Device Threshold Data
    Lower Non-critical Threshold: 1
    Upper Non-critical Threshold: 2
    Lower Critical Threshold: 3
    Upper Critical Threshold: 4
    Lower Non-recoverable Threshold: 5
    Upper Non-recoverable Threshold: 6

Handle 0x0038, DMI type 35, 11 bytes
Management Device Component
    Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Management Device Handle: 0x002C
    Component Handle: 0x0035
    Threshold Handle: 0x0036

Handle 0x0039, DMI type 29, 22 bytes
Electrical Current Probe
    Description: ABC
    Location: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Maximum Value: Unknown
    Minimum Value: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown
    Tolerance: Unknown
    Accuracy: Unknown
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Value: Unknown

Handle 0x003A, DMI type 36, 16 bytes
Management Device Threshold Data

Handle 0x003B, DMI type 35, 11 bytes
Management Device Component
    Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Management Device Handle: 0x002C
    Component Handle: 0x0038
    Threshold Handle: 0x0036

Handle 0x003C, DMI type 39, 22 bytes
System Power Supply
    Power Unit Group: 1
    Location: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Name: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Serial Number: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Asset Tag: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Model Part Number: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Revision: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Max Power Capacity: Unknown
    Status: Not Present
    Type: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Input Voltage Range Switching: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Plugged: Yes
    Hot Replaceable: No
    Input Voltage Probe Handle: 0x002D
    Cooling Device Handle: 0x0033
    Input Current Probe Handle: 0x0039

Handle 0x003D, DMI type 34, 16 bytes
Management Device
    Description: LM78-2
    Type: LM78
    Address: 0x00000000
    Address Type: I/O Port

Handle 0x003E, DMI type 26, 22 bytes
Voltage Probe
    Description: LM78B
    Location: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Maximum Value: Unknown
    Minimum Value: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown
    Tolerance: Unknown
    Accuracy: Unknown
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Value: Unknown

Handle 0x003F, DMI type 36, 16 bytes
Management Device Threshold Data
    Lower Non-critical Threshold: 7
    Upper Non-critical Threshold: 8
    Lower Critical Threshold: 8
    Upper Critical Threshold: 10
    Lower Non-recoverable Threshold: 11
    Upper Non-recoverable Threshold: 12

Handle 0x0040, DMI type 35, 11 bytes
Management Device Component
    Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Management Device Handle: 0x003D
    Component Handle: 0x003D
    Threshold Handle: 0x003E

Handle 0x0041, DMI type 26, 22 bytes
Voltage Probe
    Description: LM78B
    Location: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Maximum Value: Unknown
    Minimum Value: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown
    Tolerance: Unknown
    Accuracy: Unknown
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Value: Unknown

Handle 0x0042, DMI type 36, 16 bytes
Management Device Threshold Data
    Lower Non-critical Threshold: 13
    Upper Non-critical Threshold: 14
    Lower Critical Threshold: 15
    Upper Critical Threshold: 16
    Lower Non-recoverable Threshold: 17
    Upper Non-recoverable Threshold: 18

Handle 0x0043, DMI type 35, 11 bytes
Management Device Component
    Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Management Device Handle: 0x003D
    Component Handle: 0x0040
    Threshold Handle: 0x0041

Handle 0x0044, DMI type 28, 22 bytes
Temperature Probe
    Description: LM78B
    Location: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Maximum Value: Unknown
    Minimum Value: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown
    Tolerance: Unknown
    Accuracy: Unknown
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Value: Unknown

Handle 0x0045, DMI type 36, 16 bytes
Management Device Threshold Data
    Lower Non-critical Threshold: 1
    Upper Non-critical Threshold: 2
    Lower Critical Threshold: 3
    Upper Critical Threshold: 4
    Lower Non-recoverable Threshold: 5
    Upper Non-recoverable Threshold: 6

Handle 0x0046, DMI type 35, 11 bytes
Management Device Component
    Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Management Device Handle: 0x003D
    Component Handle: 0x0043
    Threshold Handle: 0x0044

Handle 0x0047, DMI type 27, 14 bytes
Cooling Device
    Temperature Probe Handle: 0x0044
    Type: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Cooling Unit Group: 1
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Speed: Unknown Or Non-rotating

Handle 0x0048, DMI type 36, 16 bytes
Management Device Threshold Data
    Lower Non-critical Threshold: 1
    Upper Non-critical Threshold: 2
    Lower Critical Threshold: 3
    Upper Critical Threshold: 4
    Lower Non-recoverable Threshold: 5
    Upper Non-recoverable Threshold: 6

Handle 0x0049, DMI type 35, 11 bytes
Management Device Component
    Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Management Device Handle: 0x003D
    Component Handle: 0x0046
    Threshold Handle: 0x0047

Handle 0x004A, DMI type 28, 22 bytes
Temperature Probe
    Description: LM78B
    Location: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Maximum Value: Unknown
    Minimum Value: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown
    Tolerance: Unknown
    Accuracy: Unknown
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Value: Unknown

Handle 0x004B, DMI type 36, 16 bytes
Management Device Threshold Data
    Lower Non-critical Threshold: 1
    Upper Non-critical Threshold: 2
    Lower Critical Threshold: 3
    Upper Critical Threshold: 4
    Lower Non-recoverable Threshold: 5
    Upper Non-recoverable Threshold: 6

Handle 0x004C, DMI type 35, 11 bytes
Management Device Component
    Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Management Device Handle: 0x003D
    Component Handle: 0x0049
    Threshold Handle: 0x004A

Handle 0x004D, DMI type 27, 14 bytes
Cooling Device
    Temperature Probe Handle: 0x004A
    Type: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Cooling Unit Group: 1
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Speed: Unknown Or Non-rotating

Handle 0x004E, DMI type 36, 16 bytes
Management Device Threshold Data
    Lower Non-critical Threshold: 1
    Upper Non-critical Threshold: 2
    Lower Critical Threshold: 3
    Upper Critical Threshold: 4
    Lower Non-recoverable Threshold: 5
    Upper Non-recoverable Threshold: 6

Handle 0x004F, DMI type 35, 11 bytes
Management Device Component
    Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Management Device Handle: 0x003D
    Component Handle: 0x004C
    Threshold Handle: 0x004D

Handle 0x0050, DMI type 29, 22 bytes
Electrical Current Probe
    Description: DEF
    Location: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Maximum Value: Unknown
    Minimum Value: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown
    Tolerance: Unknown
    Accuracy: Unknown
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Value: Unknown

Handle 0x0051, DMI type 36, 16 bytes
Management Device Threshold Data

Handle 0x0052, DMI type 35, 11 bytes
Management Device Component
    Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Management Device Handle: 0x003D
    Component Handle: 0x004F
    Threshold Handle: 0x004D

Handle 0x0053, DMI type 29, 22 bytes
Electrical Current Probe
    Description: GHI
    Location: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Status: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Maximum Value: Unknown
    Minimum Value: Unknown
    Resolution: Unknown
    Tolerance: Unknown
    Accuracy: Unknown
    OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000
    Nominal Value: Unknown

Handle 0x0054, DMI type 36, 16 bytes
Management Device Threshold Data

Handle 0x0055, DMI type 35, 11 bytes
Management Device Component
    Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Management Device Handle: 0x003D
    Component Handle: 0x0052
    Threshold Handle: 0x004D

Handle 0x0056, DMI type 39, 22 bytes
System Power Supply
    Power Unit Group: 1
    Location: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Name: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Serial Number: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Asset Tag: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Model Part Number: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Revision: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
    Max Power Capacity: Unknown
    Status: Not Present
    Type: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Input Voltage Range Switching: <OUT OF SPEC>
    Plugged: Yes
    Hot Replaceable: No
    Input Voltage Probe Handle: 0x002D
    Cooling Device Handle: 0x0033
    Input Current Probe Handle: 0x0039

Handle 0x0057, DMI type 41, 11 bytes
Onboard Device
    Reference Designation:  Onboard IGD
    Type: Video
    Status: Enabled
    Type Instance: 1
    Bus Address: 0000:00:02.0

Handle 0x0058, DMI type 41, 11 bytes
Onboard Device
    Reference Designation:  Onboard LAN
    Type: Ethernet
    Status: Enabled
    Type Instance: 1
    Bus Address: 0000:00:19.0

Handle 0x0059, DMI type 41, 11 bytes
Onboard Device
    Reference Designation:  Onboard 1394
    Type: Other
    Status: Enabled
    Type Instance: 1
    Bus Address: 0000:03:1c.2

Handle 0x005A, DMI type 15, 73 bytes
System Event Log
    Area Length: 1024 bytes
    Header Start Offset: 0x0000
    Header Length: 16 bytes
    Data Start Offset: 0x0010
    Access Method: Memory-mapped physical 32-bit address
    Access Address: 0x000ED920
    Status: Valid, Not Full
    Change Token: 0x00000001
    Header Format: Type 1
    Supported Log Type Descriptors: 25
    Descriptor 1: Single-bit ECC memory error
    Data Format 1: None
    Descriptor 2: Multi-bit ECC memory error
    Data Format 2: None
    Descriptor 3: Parity memory error
    Data Format 3: None
    Descriptor 4: Bus timeout
    Data Format 4: None
    Descriptor 5: I/O channel block
    Data Format 5: None
    Descriptor 6: Software NMI
    Data Format 6: None
    Descriptor 7: POST memory resize
    Data Format 7: None
    Descriptor 8: POST error
    Data Format 8: POST results bitmap
    Descriptor 9: PCI parity error
    Data Format 9: None
    Descriptor 10: PCI system error
    Data Format 10: None
    Descriptor 11: CPU failure
    Data Format 11: None
    Descriptor 12: EISA failsafe timer timeout
    Data Format 12: None
    Descriptor 13: Correctable memory log disabled
    Data Format 13: None
    Descriptor 14: Logging disabled
    Data Format 14: None
    Descriptor 15: System limit exceeded
    Data Format 15: None
    Descriptor 16: Asynchronous hardware timer expired
    Data Format 16: None
    Descriptor 17: System configuration information
    Data Format 17: None
    Descriptor 18: Hard disk information
    Data Format 18: None
    Descriptor 19: System reconfigured
    Data Format 19: None
    Descriptor 20: Uncorrectable CPU-complex error
    Data Format 20: None
    Descriptor 21: Log area reset/cleared
    Data Format 21: None
    Descriptor 22: System boot
    Data Format 22: None
    Descriptor 23: End of log
    Data Format 23: None
    Descriptor 24: OEM-specific
    Data Format 24: OEM-specific
    Descriptor 25: OEM-specific
    Data Format 25: OEM-specific

Handle 0x005B, DMI type 131, 22 bytes
ThinkVantage Technologies
    Version: 1
    Diagnostics: Available

Handle 0x005C, DMI type 140, 85 bytes
OEM-specific Type
    Header and Data:
        8C 55 5C 00 4C 45 4E 4F 56 4F 0B 00 01 DD 53 82
        0C EF 4A 64 71 15 FB 5F 9A D9 3D 05 79 01 00 00
        00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
        00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
        00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
        00 00 00 00 00

Handle 0x005D, DMI type 140, 47 bytes
OEM-specific Type
    Header and Data:
        8C 2F 5D 00 4C 45 4E 4F 56 4F 0B 01 01 09 00 1A
        86 DD 4A B7 9C 47 60 DC 30 E8 4C 40 19 91 8C 00
        00 00 00 10 00 10 00 10 01 D0 00 20 01 00 01

Handle 0x005E, DMI type 140, 63 bytes
OEM-specific Type
    Header and Data:
        8C 3F 5E 00 4C 45 4E 4F 56 4F 0B 02 01 00 00 00
        00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
        00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
        00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Handle 0x005F, DMI type 140, 17 bytes
OEM-specific Type
    Header and Data:
        8C 11 5F 00 4C 45 4E 4F 56 4F 0B 03 01 00 00 00
        00

Handle 0x0060, DMI type 140, 19 bytes
OEM-specific Type
    Header and Data:
        8C 13 60 00 4C 45 4E 4F 56 4F 0B 04 01 B2 00 53
        4D 20 00

Handle 0x0061, DMI type 134, 16 bytes
OEM-specific Type
    Header and Data:
        86 10 61 00 00 4A 10 00 00 4E 00 00 00 02 01 02
    Strings:
        TPM INFO
        System Reserved

Handle 0x0062, DMI type 10, 6 bytes
On Board Device Information
    Type: Other
    Status: Disabled
    Description: IBM Embedded Security Hardware Type 3

Handle 0x0063, DMI type 129, 8 bytes
OEM-specific Type
    Header and Data:
        81 08 63 00 01 01 02 01
    Strings:
        Intel_ASF
        Intel_ASF_001

Handle 0x0064, DMI type 130, 20 bytes
OEM-specific Type
    Header and Data:
        82 14 64 00 24 41 4D 54 00 01 01 01 01 A5 1F 02
        00 00 00 00

Handle 0x0065, DMI type 131, 64 bytes
OEM-specific Type
    Header and Data:
        83 40 65 00 10 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 3D 00
        F8 00 4E 1C FF FF FF FF 19 80 00 00 01 00 07 00
        5F 04 14 00 00 00 00 00 C8 00 02 15 00 00 00 00
        00 00 00 00 36 00 00 00 76 50 72 6F 00 00 00 00

Handle 0x0066, DMI type 127, 4 bytes
End Of Table
```


----------



## yuripv (Oct 23, 2019)

So you seem to have 2 SO-DIMMs installed, 1x4GB and 1x2GB. You can now google for the value in 'Part Number' (e.g. 4GB one is https://www.skhynix.com/eolproducts.view.do?pronm=DDR3+SDRAM&srnm=HMT351S6CFR8C&rk=20&rc=module) and buy similarly spec'ced ones.


----------



## VladiBG (Oct 23, 2019)

System service parts (Ultra Small Form Factor) - ThinkCentre M91 (type 7516, 7519) and M91p (type 0266, 0384, 4168, 5027, 5067) - Lenovo Support US
					






					support.lenovo.com


----------



## balanga (Oct 23, 2019)

yuripv said:


> So you seem to have 2 SO-DIMMs installed, 1x4GB and 1x2GB. You can now google for the value in 'Part Number' (e.g. 4GB one is https://www.skhynix.com/eolproducts.view.do?pronm=DDR3+SDRAM&srnm=HMT351S6CFR8C&rk=20&rc=module) and buy similarly spec'ced ones.




Is this the sort of thing I need?


----------



## balanga (Oct 23, 2019)

VladiBG said:


> System service parts (Ultra Small Form Factor) - ThinkCentre M91 (type 7516, 7519) and M91p (type 0266, 0384, 4168, 5027, 5067) - Lenovo Support US
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to that chart I should be looking for:-

PC3-10600 1333MHz DDR3 SoDIMM

Does that mean that this type won't work?

PC3-12800S 1600MHz DDR3 SoDIMM


----------



## VladiBG (Oct 23, 2019)

Your processor support only DDR3 1066 (PC3-8500). So the memory that you will going to install should support PC3-8500 data transfer rate. If you put PC3-10600 it will run at lower clock rate.
Do not mix different memory modules.

Supports 1GB, 2GB, 3GB, 4GB, 8GB memory
SoDIMM DDR3, PC3-10600 1333MHz DDR3, two SoDIMM slots


----------

